# macbook 2.4ghz



## Juan Querendon (Dec 12, 2008)

whats special about this I bought it rather than a car, and I havent seen anything special sure it runs leopard and cod5 and all but my friends 999$ hp runs cod5 with a bigger resolution than mine, so if you know anything good about my machine please make me know, like how to make it run games smoother or with bigger resolution and how to improve the frame rate.
last question is the macbook even compatible with nvidia physx?


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 12, 2008)

Your MacBook is good. All we need to know so far is it plastic or aluminum. If aluminium it's capable of gaming once you use bootcamp. If it's plastic you wont have any gaming oppertuinitys unless their very little 3D. Now the advantages of macbook: Better software in terms of use of ease than windows applications like comparing final cut express to premier elements is like easy - Hard so the MacBook has better software avalible. Also they can last 5-7 years. As a 2002 powerbook g4 can run today's leopard


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 12, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Your MacBook is good. All we need to know so far is it plastic or aluminum. If aluminium it's capable of gaming once you use bootcamp. If it's plastic you wont have any gaming oppertuinitys unless their very little 3D. Now the advantages of macbook: Better software in terms of use of ease than windows applications like comparing final cut express to premier elements is like easy - Hard so the MacBook has better software avalible. Also they can last 5-7 years. As a 2002 powerbook g4 can run today's leopard



... If a modern version of a $1000 macbook laptop can't play 3D games it should not exist as a company. You give no examples of "better software" except for "final cut express" .. That software costs $200, and you can get versions of Avid for windows for around that cost. Also, read the reviews on it from the official Apple website. 3.5/5 = C, average. Adobe premier elements has NOTHING to do with Apple, as it is available on PC and Macs. And that so called laptop from 2002 you were talking about has a 32mb graphics card, DVD reader, 40gb hard drive, And 2 USB 1.1's, and an 800mhz singlecore processor. Yeah, maybe it can run a mac OS today, but could it do any modern tasks like play Call of duty 3 even, which is outdated, or even run microsoft office without lagging? No.


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 12, 2008)

As I say, windows are just as good as the mac. With windows you just need to know what software is best for your needs. A lot of people don't research what media (music, video and photo) software is good so instead they just go buy something from bestbuy without seeing if it offers what they will need. That is the only down fall when you have just about every thing compatible with your windows computer, there are a few crappy software companies. If people would learn to use google. As far as gaming quality goes your macbook won't compete with pc because for the price the pc still has better graphic cards. The 1200$ hp offer nvidia 9600m GT 512 MB where as with mac you have to buy a damn near 2000$ macbook pro to get the nvidia 9600m GT 256 MB card. You should have bought a pc.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 12, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> ... If a modern version of a $1000 macbook laptop can't play 3D games it should not exist as a company. You give no examples of "better software" except for "final cut express" .. That software costs $200, and you can get versions of Avid for windows for around that cost. Also, read the reviews on it from the official Apple website. 3.5/5 = C, average. Adobe premier elements has NOTHING to do with Apple, as it is available on PC and Macs. And that so called laptop from 2002 you were talking about has a 32mb graphics card, DVD reader, 40gb hard drive, And 2 USB 1.1's, and an 800mhz singlecore processor. Yeah, maybe it can run a mac OS today, but could it do any modern tasks like play Call of duty 3 even, which is outdated, or even run microsoft office without lagging? No.


 No actually. I just installed Leopard on my cousins ibook g4 1.33GHz from 2004 and runs Microsoft office non laggy. Also you never told me that a 2002 laptop could run vista and call of duty 3. Also Avid lol is a universal Mac program and Avid is totally not for people. Tlarkin! Get in here! 



DMGrier said:


> As I say, windows are just as good as the mac. With windows you just need to know what software is best for your needs. A lot of people don't research what media (music, video and photo) software is good so instead they just go buy something from bestbuy without seeing if it offers what they will need. That is the only down fall when you have just about every thing compatible with your windows computer, there are a few crappy software companies. If people would learn to use google. As far as gaming quality goes your macbook won't compete with pc because for the price the pc still has better graphic cards. The 1200$ hp offer nvidia 9600m GT 512 MB where as with mac you have to buy a damn near 2000$ macbook pro to get the nvidia 9600m GT 256 MB card. You should have bought a pc.


 He never told us what he uses it for. If he owns a PC or a 360 should he buy a computer to play that game if his xbox or ps3 can play it.


Ok sum it all up: 

If you want to do media editing Easily go Mac as final cut is totally easier and is powerful It's practically final cut pro without support for Colour,Motion etc. You have Aperture for photo editing but even iphoto will do basic ok and you can use garage band pre-installed or get logic pro/express. 

Now! If you game:
You would have at least needed to pay 1,299$ for a MacBook with: 2.0GHz Intel Core 2 duo 2GB DDR3 Memory Yea thats right DDR3 Show me a 1,299 Computer with DDR3 installed! 160GB hard drive NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics But I'm sure someone can find a faster computer with DDR3 memory and budgets 1,299$ oh and the CPU has to be (T8100 or greater


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 12, 2008)

Juan Querendon said:


> whats special about this I bought it rather than a car, and I havent seen anything special sure it runs leopard and cod5 and all but my friends 999$ hp runs cod5 with a bigger resolution than mine, so if you know anything good about my machine please make me know, like how to make it run games smoother or with bigger resolution and how to improve the frame rate.
> last question is the macbook even compatible with nvidia physx?



You are only limited to what you use your computer for.  What exactly are you trying to accomplish with your computer?  What are your interests with it?  If you want to just play video games, Macs aren't really the best choice for that, however they are very powerful and great machines.



> ... If a modern version of a $1000 macbook laptop can't play 3D games it should not exist as a company. You give no examples of "better software" except for "final cut express" .. That software costs $200, and you can get versions of Avid for windows for around that cost. Also, read the reviews on it from the official Apple website. 3.5/5 = C, average. Adobe premier elements has NOTHING to do with Apple, as it is available on PC and Macs. And that so called laptop from 2002 you were talking about has a 32mb graphics card, DVD reader, 40gb hard drive, And 2 USB 1.1's, and an 800mhz singlecore processor. Yeah, maybe it can run a mac OS today, but could it do any modern tasks like play Call of duty 3 even, which is outdated, or even run microsoft office without lagging? No.



Oh please get out of here hater, you don't even know what you are talking about.  Let me simply explain it to you, Unix > Windows.  That is right, for starters, OS X is better than Windows in many possible ways because it is Unix based.  There how about that for software for starters?  Now lets go into OS design of self contained apps, user level prefs versus system level, no clunky ass registry, EFI support, I could go on and on but you would go back to your narrow scope of gaming.  LOL I run MS office on 6,500 Macs at work just fine, so please GTFO with your poor attempt of trolling.



> As I say, windows are just as good as the mac. With windows you just need to know what software is best for your needs. A lot of people don't research what media (music, video and photo) software is good so instead they just go buy something from bestbuy without seeing if it offers what they will need. That is the only down fall when you have just about every thing compatible with your windows computer, there are a few crappy software companies. If people would learn to use google. As far as gaming quality goes your macbook won't compete with pc because for the price the pc still has better graphic cards. The 1200$ hp offer nvidia 9600m GT 512 MB where as with mac you have to buy a damn near 2000$ macbook pro to get the nvidia 9600m GT 256 MB card. You should have bought a pc.



You make good points but you can't compare the 1200 HP to a 2000 MBP because the sepcs don't match up.  The MBP has more standard features, higher quality components, a more expensive LCD screen, and is made of metal, not a plastic.  You can't compare the two because they are both in different classes

If you just want to game, then get a PC, if you want to do a variety of things and want the simple mac way to work, and the stability of OS X then get a Mac.  They both have their faults and they both have their pros.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Now! If you game:
> You would have at least needed to pay 1,299$ for a MacBook with: 2.0GHz Intel Core 2 duo 2GB DDR3 Memory Yea thats right DDR3 *Show me a 1,299 Computer with DDR3 installed! 160GB hard drive NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics* But I'm sure someone can find a faster computer with DDR3 memory and budgets 1,299$ oh and the CPU has to be (T8100 or greater



*http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131024*

bigger hdd, more RAM, better graphics card, and less money. slower CPU tho. im not taking sides in this tho.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 12, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131024*
> 
> bigger hdd, more RAM, better graphics card, and less money. slower CPU tho. im not taking sides in this tho.



That is almost comparable, it also has a less quality screen, no high powered USB ports (new feature in the new Macbooks and MBP), no SMS, it does have blue tooth and N wifi.

It is also heavier and not 1" thick, which to me are features of a laptop.  Laptops are meant for mobility and when you have to haul one around every day for work the lighter it is, is a key feature.  This doesn't apply to those people who use their laptops like desktops, then again those people don't make any sense to me.

I would still say it isn't comparable, nor does it come with packaged software that the Apple does.


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 12, 2008)

I understand about how a 1200$ hp isn't in the same class as a macbook pro, but the guy was talking about cod5 and even though the macbook nvidia 9400m is a huge improvement over x3100 I feel that apple is ripping people off cause for the price most pc's come with better graphic cards. I do not pc game anymore so it doesn't matter to me but I continue to own pc cause when I bought this Dell little over a year ago it was in competition with the macbook but about five hundred less dollars. It play a few games, edit's my movies and photos, and plays and rips my music and DVD's. You say packaged software so assume you mean ilife correct? On pc we don'call it ilife, its just software on our computer like windows media player, windows media center(Burns DVD and CD and helps with TV hook up and more), windows photo gallery, windows movie maker, and games. I'm not saying apple is bad, I just hate how apple users often say things or act like microsoft can't do it when it usually is a lie. My only beef with apple is there old commercials of "hi I'm a mac and I'm a pc" because they put up so many lies in there it's not even funny, any person slightly computer literate would be able to see that.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 12, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> I understand about how a 1200$ hp isn't in the same class as a macbook pro, but the guy was talking about cod5 and even though the macbook nvidia 9400m is a huge improvement over x3100 I feel that apple is ripping people off cause for the price most pc's come with better graphic cards. I do not pc game anymore so it doesn't matter to me but I continue to own pc cause when I bought this Dell little over a year ago it was in competition with the macbook but about five hundred less dollars. It play a few games, edit's my movies and photos, and plays and rips my music and DVD's. You say packaged software so assume you mean ilife correct? On pc we don'call it ilife, its just software on our computer like windows media player, windows media center(Burns DVD and CD and helps with TV hook up and more), windows photo gallery, windows movie maker, and games. I'm not saying apple is bad, I just hate how apple users often say things or act like microsoft can't do it when it usually is a lie. My only beef with apple is there old commercials of "hi I'm a mac and I'm a pc" because they put up so many lies in there it's not even funny, any person slightly computer literate would be able to see that.



I am also a PC user and a Mac user and  Linux user and  a Unix user.  I can tell you that iLife trumps the hell out of any Windows built in Application like Windows Movie Maker and the photo editor, I don't even consider those competition.  The iLife apps are like a billion times more powerful, better, and easier to use.  Sure you can do it with Windows out of the box, but not anywhere near a Mac can, and you don't have to be super computer savvy to use them because Apple makes them pretty easy to use.  Which is a selling point, because your average user just wants it to work, period.

You also are missing a lot of built in features from the HP than you are over a Mac, which some people may not use or even understand.  The SMS (sudden motion sensor) is a fantastic feature that will shut off your HD if it detects the laptop is falling, so it won't become damaged if you knock it over.  Features like that, people don't even begin to understand that they are there and take them for granted.

WMP sucks, and doesn't play everything out of the box it requires all sorts of codecs, which I don't like.  I use VLC pretty much on all my systems, Mac, Linux and Windows combined.

Out of the box the Mac has more functional and more well built features than any PC does, plus they are engineered a certain way with finess.  The new Macbooks are all one piece, and they are all metal.  That means that an industrial mill cuts out that one piece out of a sheet of metal.  They did this to reduce bowing, buldging, and other problems you see when laptop cases are made from several parts.  You are also paying for the engineering that goes into it, like you would a German car.  It being only 1" thick is also awesome in my opinion.


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 12, 2008)

I dont know that you should have bought it over a car, but you definitely got a good machine there.

I thought I would add my two cents on the Windows-MAC debate. A year ago I would have been completely hardcore on the windows side of things as Ive been a windows user for ages. Sure it plays games and handles my media pretty well, but when it came time for me to start getting into home recording which made me realize where Windows struggles so badly. I have a pretty decent machine (see sig) and used to have Windows installed and ran Cubase and Cool Edit Pro with a Tascam US-144 interface. What a drag!

First off it took forever to find all the correct codecs and drivers to make these programs talk to Vista and my interface and when they finally did they ran at an acceptable speed but I knew my machine could do so much better than it was being allowed to do. 

Long story short, My brother who owns a recording studio recently switched from an all analog setup to an all digital Pro Tools rig with a Mac (dont ask which one, its the one thats only the screen, no tower) and that thing blew my computer out the water in every possible way with less ram and a slower processor!

The final straw with windows for me was that recently I tried to create a new partition to install linux to using vistas partition manager and for whatever reason it fubar'd everything and wouldnt let me boot into windows period!

So now im running Linux and I am bound determined that I wont go back. I got CoD4 running and GTA San Andreas so im set with my two favorite games, audacity for recording, open office for word apps, etc etc... and its all free! 

So yeah, i used to love windows, now I dont and probably wont go back until I absolutely have to.


----------



## brycematheson712 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm pretty fed up with Windows myself. It makes me so angry how you can purchase a brand new computer, load it with only a few programs, and it bogs down and runs like crap! I also hate how Microsoft has such a hold on your system and can fill it with useless crap that does nothing (Windows Updates). Last night I finally got fed up with Vista and reverted back to Windows XP. Taking the time to find all the drivers was definitely worth it.

I'm making an oath right now to never buy another PC again. As soon as I head to college, I'm getting a Mac.

Stick with your Mac bud. It'll give you fewer problems in the long run.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 12, 2008)

To be honest, the biggest thing I hate the most about Windows is all the DRM that goes with it, which definitely causes issues.

That and my Vista machine crashes every now and then for no apparent reason, the system logs don't even give me any error messages.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Dec 12, 2008)

> This doesn't apply to those people who use their laptops like desktops, then again those people don't make any sense to me.


I have a laptop, even though one reason I got it because it's easy to carry around (take it to library where we get free internet, or when I go visit my cousin's who are no fun ), I still use it very much as my desktop (go to library once or twice a week). Now, why would anyone do that... to me, that was my only option since it was the only sub-$450 computer I could find (desktops included) and I desperately needed to replace my P3-rig running Win98SE. Some people who don't need the power desktops can offer get them because they consume so much less power than desktops, and also because they're smaller & unibody - one of the things I hate is the mess of cables behind and around my computer... there are plenty of reasons to get a lappy for desktop use.



> WMP sucks, and doesn't play everything out of the box it requires all sorts of codecs, which I don't like. I use VLC pretty much on all my systems, Mac, Linux and Windows combined.


Ever tried Amarok for Linux?  Should blow you away.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 12, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> To be honest, the biggest thing I hate the most about Windows is all the DRM that goes with it, which definitely causes issues.
> 
> That and my Vista machine crashes every now and then for no apparent reason, the system logs don't even give me any error messages.



Yea the DRM and I hate the licencing system. I uninstalled vista from my vaio laptop to put vista on my MBP and 3 phone calls from microsoft got it working. 3! Why couldn't they have proper licencing like os x. Oh heres one. Microsofts Greedy! 300-500Bucks for a vista ultimate on 1 computer and OS X is 129 bucks for 1 computer and 199 bucks for 5 computers! Like come on!


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 12, 2008)

hackapelite said:


> I have a laptop, even though one reason I got it because it's easy to carry around (take it to library where we get free internet, or when I go visit my cousin's who are no fun ), I still use it very much as my desktop (go to library once or twice a week). Now, why would anyone do that... to me, that was my only option since it was the only sub-$450 computer I could find (desktops included) and I desperately needed to replace my P3-rig running Win98SE. Some people who don't need the power desktops can offer get them because they consume so much less power than desktops, and also because they're smaller & unibody - one of the things I hate is the mess of cables behind and around my computer... there are plenty of reasons to get a lappy for desktop use.
> 
> Ever tried Amarok for Linux?  Should blow you away.




What I meant is, some people look at laptop size and weight, because they do have to haul it around all the time.  People that aren't as mobile with their laptops don't care about such things.  My backpack I lug around all day every day is around 45lbs or so with all my tools, software, binders, cables and laptop.  So, laptop weight does matter to me.  I would never haul around something that weighed more than like 6 lbs.


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 12, 2008)

"LOL I run MS office on 6,500 Macs at work just fine, so please GTFO with your poor attempt of trolling." I really don't care that you call me a troll if it makes you happy, or that you have 6,500 macs. You always talk about that, it must bring pleasure to you. And if you can run microsoft office on your 6500 macs, Good for you, but we were talking about laptops from 2002 with 32mb graphics cards, 800mhz single core processors, running office 2007.

"Yea the DRM and I hate the licencing system. I uninstalled vista from my vaio laptop to put vista on my MBP and 3 phone calls from microsoft got it working. 3! Why couldn't they have proper licencing like os x. Oh heres one. Microsofts Greedy! 300-500Bucks for a vista ultimate on 1 computer and OS X is 129 bucks for 1 computer and 199 bucks for 5 computers! Like come on!" -- Killbill, you call microsoft greedy when they let Mac freely run windows on bootcamp, unlike macs do for windows.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 12, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> "LOL I run MS office on 6,500 Macs at work just fine, so please GTFO with your poor attempt of trolling." I really don't care that you call me a troll if it makes you happy, or that you have 6,500 macs. You always talk about that, it must bring pleasure to you. And if you can run microsoft office on your 6500 macs, Good for you, but we were talking about laptops from 2002 with 32mb graphics cards, 800mhz single core processors, running office 2007.
> 
> "Yea the DRM and I hate the licencing system. I uninstalled vista from my vaio laptop to put vista on my MBP and 3 phone calls from microsoft got it working. 3! Why couldn't they have proper licencing like os x. Oh heres one. Microsofts Greedy! 300-500Bucks for a vista ultimate on 1 computer and OS X is 129 bucks for 1 computer and 199 bucks for 5 computers! Like come on!" -- Killbill, you call microsoft greedy when they let Mac freely run windows on bootcamp, unlike macs do for windows.


 If macs could run freely on windows they would have to prefect the drivers on pretty much every piece of hardware created. Oh and BTW 800MHz G4 can totally run Microsoft office and 32mb 440MX Graphics sure thats a 2002 powerbook g4. Also since Leopard isn't graphic hog it can run on anything pretty much anything. that could toast microsoft office 2008 as it can sure run a game like the sims 2


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 13, 2008)

Ill agree with a lot of the things but I will disagree with you saying wmp sucks. I think it is far better than itunes, I have format many of my movies for my ipod and some work with itunes and some don't even though I put them in the same format. And how could a 2002 macbook G4 run the sims 2 when the macbook with a x3100 would struggle to run the sims 2?


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 13, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> Ill agree with a lot of the things but I will disagree with you saying wmp sucks. I think it is far better than itunes, I have format many of my movies for my ipod and some work with itunes and some don't even though I put them in the same format. And how could a 2002 macbook G4 run the sims 2 when the macbook with a x3100 would struggle to run the sims 2?



Again The thing about the sims 2 was it's not optimized even on a quad core computer

Mac OS X 10.3.8 or later
PowerPC G4 processor or higher
256MB of RAM
3GB hard disk space
32MB of video RAM (Radeon 9000, GeForce FX5200 or better)
DVD Drive


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 13, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> "LOL I run MS office on 6,500 Macs at work just fine, so please GTFO with your poor attempt of trolling." I really don't care that you call me a troll if it makes you happy, or that you have 6,500 macs. You always talk about that, it must bring pleasure to you. And if you can run microsoft office on your 6500 macs, Good for you, but we were talking about laptops from 2002 with 32mb graphics cards, 800mhz single core processors, running office 2007.
> 
> "



Those specs you speak of can also run Office no problem.  Not all my macs at work are brand new, some are 6 years old and they still run office 2004 with no problems.


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 13, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Those specs you speak of can also run Office no problem.  Not all my macs at work are brand new, some are 6 years old and they still run office 2004 with no problems.



You're right, I was looking at the wrong requirement chart. I apologize.


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 13, 2008)

I just feel for the price window's pc's are better, if I built a pc up to the price of say a baseline macbook pro I would have a much faster processor, graphics card, better resolution screen, blue ray, larger HDD, and would still have enough to go purchase quality software. I'm not saying apple are bad computer's I just feel for the price window's pc's are much better. And if I needed a smaller lighter laptop for the on the go I would purchase something like Dell inspiron mini or something of that class that apple does not offer.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 13, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> I just feel for the price window's pc's are better, if I built a pc up to the price of say a baseline macbook pro I would have a much faster processor, graphics card, better resolution screen, blue ray, larger HDD, and would still have enough to go purchase quality software. I'm not saying apple are bad computer's I just feel for the price window's pc's are much better. And if I needed a smaller lighter laptop for the on the go I would purchase something like Dell inspiron mini or something of that class that apple does not offer.


Yea your building a desktop not a laptop. You would compare your pc to a mac pro since your talking about building a desktop and again you can't build an imac... or build a pc version of that


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 13, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> I dont know that you should have bought it over a car, but you definitely got a good machine there.
> 
> I thought I would add my two cents on the Windows-MAC debate. A year ago I would have been completely hardcore on the windows side of things as Ive been a windows user for ages. Sure it plays games and handles my media pretty well, but when it came time for me to start getting into home recording which made me realize where Windows struggles so badly. I have a pretty decent machine (see sig) and used to have Windows installed and ran Cubase and Cool Edit Pro with a Tascam US-144 interface. What a drag!
> 
> ...



Glad to here you've switched... might I recommend this for recording? It's way better than Audacity if you can get it to work. 

As far as the MacBook goes... it's all about preference. If you like Windows you should of gotten a Windows rig. Also, if you wanted to game you should of gotten a Windows rig. I personally prefer Mac (and Linux) though because it's much better for multimedia work, which I do a lot of (especially editing photos.) I also like the interface a lot better than Windows... not only does it look awesome, but it works really well too.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't care how you argue it or dress it up.  I use both platforms at work and at home and Unix is way better than Windows in many aspects.  That is just how I see it, hands down.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 13, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> I don't care how you argue it or dress it up.  I use both platforms at work and at home and Unix is way better than Windows in many aspects.  That is just how I see it, hands down.



Yup! UNIX ftw! Unless you're gaming of course... still, you can get some decent games working on Mac.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 13, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> Yup! UNIX ftw! Unless you're gaming of course... still, you can get some decent games working on Mac.



If all you want to do is game, then a PC with Windows is the way to go.  That I won't argue with.  However, Unix is a exponentially way more stable than windows.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 13, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> If all you want to do is game, then a PC with Windows is the way to go.  That I won't argue with.  However, Unix is a exponentially way more stable than windows.



I agree with everything in that statement.


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not talking about building a desktop, I was talking about a laptop.


----------



## Hugh9191 (Dec 14, 2008)

As good as the os maybe I could ever justify paying the price of a mac when I know I can build a better pc for cheaper.

And if you want a more secure and faster OS than Windows use linux.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 14, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> I'm not talking about building a desktop, I was talking about a laptop.



You can't build laptops. You can only start from a barebone and most of the graphic components are already included in them.


----------



## Hugh9191 (Dec 14, 2008)

that is true but compare the price of a macbook to a hp.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 14, 2008)

Hugh9191 said:


> As good as the os maybe I could ever justify paying the price of a mac when I know I can build a better pc for cheaper.
> 
> And if you want a more secure and faster OS than Windows use linux.



You can't compare the two products.

Mac laptop has the following standard, which not every PC machine has these:

Intel Core 2 Duo
2Gi of RAM
1" thick
made of a metal alloy - no plastic = more expensive
SMS sensor
Bluetooth 
iSight Camera
LED Back lit Screens

You try and build a desktop or a laptop spec for spec they are about the same price.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 14, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> You can't compare the two products.
> 
> Mac laptop has the following standard, which not every PC machine has these:
> 
> ...



Hehem new macbooks are 0.95'' thick


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 15, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo
2Gi of RAM
1" thick
made of a metal alloy - no plastic = more expensive
SMS sensor
Bluetooth 
iSight Camera
LED Back lit Screens

-- The thing is, Mac's only have a few models, For around $1000 +, and a lot of budget PC's start at around $500. That's why those features are not standard.


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 15, 2008)

Go look at a hp laptop's, other than the metal body and 1 '' thick they are competetive at a lower price. Plus as for the size issue I would get a netbook. Finally I like how I can choose AMD or Intel, NVIDIA or Radeon. How I can get blue ray and mac can't. How Dell and hp offer 640 GB HDD in there laptops which seems that is key for media (music, movies and photos) and you can get that upgrade for cheap.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 15, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> Intel Core 2 Duo
> 2Gi of RAM
> 1" thick
> made of a metal alloy - no plastic = more expensive
> ...


But if you want those features you will need to look all through laptops rather than hmm if i go mac i know all those features are standard


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 15, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> Go look at a hp laptop's, other than the metal body and 1 '' thick they are competetive at a lower price. Plus as for the size issue I would get a netbook. Finally I like how I can choose AMD or Intel, NVIDIA or Radeon. How I can get blue ray and mac can't. How Dell and hp offer 640 GB HDD in there laptops which seems that is key for media (music, movies and photos) and you can get that upgrade for cheap.



Yea! you want a low powered netbook. And they don't even have Nvidia or ATI in them.

AMD or intel. Well AMD isn't just upto speed as intel TBH and if the heat sink some how dies on a AMD it doesnt give a heat warning or shutoff. Also blueray laptops. Apple wants to give portability and battery hence Hybrid Graphics etc. 
Oh and the new macs can upgrade the HD's easily without voiding. All you need to do is take off the battery. Open the ram door i think and band place a new drive. And If you want to mod your MBP you can replace the DVD drive with a 500GB Sata although I suppose 1TB would prob be supported.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 15, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> Go look at a hp laptop's, other than the metal body and 1 '' thick they are competetive at a lower price. Plus as for the size issue I would get a netbook. Finally I like how I can choose AMD or Intel, NVIDIA or Radeon. How I can get blue ray and mac can't. How Dell and hp offer 640 GB HDD in there laptops which seems that is key for media (music, movies and photos) and you can get that upgrade for cheap.



No they are not comparable.

HP laptops do not have the following standard:

SMS sensor
LED back lit LCD screen
Multi Touch track pad
ABGN wifi (this is typically an upgrade, most PCs only have B/G/N wifi)
HD video out (not standard)
Optical Audio out (typically not standard)
built in web cam (some have this standard)

LED back lit screen is easily $300 added to the price tag.  Does this mean that it is way better?  Not necessarily, but it does mean that it is more expensive because the part costs more.  Therefore, you can't compare an HP to a Mac laptop because they don't have the same parts and features.

Custom build a BTO business class laptop with the same specs as a Macbook, then we will talk what is over priced.


----------



## neogamer (Dec 15, 2008)

Guys, I've got my PC for gaming. I want a laptop for mostly other stuff - email, surfing, word processing, and maybe some light gaming.

Any suggestions? I like the MACBBOOK, but is the screen that much better? weight and size are considerations - want to keep the price down but don't want to have purchase a new one in 1/2 years either.

Confused?


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 15, 2008)

neogamer said:


> Guys, I've got my PC for gaming. I want a laptop for mostly other stuff - email, surfing, word processing, and maybe some light gaming.
> 
> Any suggestions? I like the MACBBOOK, but is the screen that much better? weight and size are considerations - want to keep the price down but don't want to have purchase a new one in 1/2 years either.
> 
> Confused?



First off, it is just Macbook, no need to scream the name.  Secondly, you could get away with all of what you want a laptop for with a netbook, which would be your cheapest option.  Email, surfing, word processing is some of the most basic of the basic features you can do on your machine.

What exactly do you want to do with a laptop?


----------



## claytonr1973 (Dec 15, 2008)

LED back lit screen is easily $300 added to the price tag.

I just checked Dell and the LED screen is only $125.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 15, 2008)

claytonr1973 said:


> LED back lit screen is easily $300 added to the price tag.
> 
> I just checked Dell and the LED screen is only $125.



Must have dropped in price recently, I don't look that stuff up every day, still more expensive.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 15, 2008)

If you need something that will last for years then go mac. Otherwise like what Tlarkin says a netbook will work


----------



## claytonr1973 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> If you need something that will last for years then go mac. Otherwise like what Tlarkin says a netbook will work



I'd better see what's wrong with my 7 yr old Inspiron 8200. It's not a Mac and it still runs like a top. Really,this fanboy stuff is just like Ford vs Cheby,no one will win on which is better. Price wise Pc wins everytime and if you can't admit that you've had too much koolaid. On top of the Mac being more expensive,you have to add the price of a copy of windows just so you can run all your old programs. What's a copy of windows go for now, $300? The last PC vs Mac discusion had the Mac at $500 dollars higher, not counting windows.


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 16, 2008)

claytonr1973 said:


> I'd better see what's wrong with my 7 yr old Inspiron 8200. It's not a Mac and it still runs like a top. Really,this fanboy stuff is just like Ford vs Cheby,no one will win on which is better. Price wise Pc wins everytime and if you can't admit that you've had too much koolaid. On top of the Mac being more expensive,you have to add the price of a copy of windows just so you can run all your old programs. What's a copy of windows go for now, $300? The last PC vs Mac discusion had the Mac at $500 dollars higher, not counting windows.



Excellent point, 7 years old? thats nice. My other dell is going on 4 years old and my parents had a CTX desktop that they had for 5 years and they got rid of it just to upgrade it still work fine. And the Dell I listed in my signature I have only had for a year but it has maybe been turned off 2 or 3 24 hour periods since I have owned it.


----------



## rydin4life (Dec 16, 2008)

My friend and I both have laptops, both with 15" screens, both with 2 gigs of ram, both wtih webcams and both new models this year.  Mine runs a 1.6Ghz processor and his runs 1.8 or 2.  I have a 160 gig hd and he has either a 160 or 250.  Mine is a pc that cost me $550 and his is a mac which cost him $1500 AFTER $450 of cyber monday rebates.  Sorry, but the extra 2-400 mhz of cpu and extra gigs of hd just doesn't make sense for another 1k.  I wouldn't mind having a mac to familiarize myself with the os, but for that kind of cash, its rediculous.


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 16, 2008)

All the apple users will say to you is that there computers are made from better quality parts and materials,which I won't disagree with that. But why do you need that quality, In my experience the average windows laptop that is maintance will last 4-6 years and I don't see why someone would want a laptop for any longer than that. Windows laptop's are still of a good quality too and far less in price.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 16, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> All the apple users will say to you is that there computers are made from better quality parts and materials,which I won't disagree with that. But why do you need that quality, In my experience the average windows laptop that is maintance will last 4-6 years and I don't see why someone would want a laptop for any longer than that. Windows laptop's are still of a good quality too and far less in price.



And does that dell run vista *ultimate* Since indeed apple has 1 OS all featured and runs on 867MHz PowerBook G4 from 2002


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 16, 2008)

Why do I need vista ultimate? I guess if I wanted to go over 3.5 GB of memory Then yeah vista ultimate would be nice. And if I was in the market for a new laptop for say 7-800$ (5-400$ less than a mac) I can get one with Vista Ultimate 64 bit. I'm not saying apple are bad computers, what I'm saying is to compare the quality difference bewteen pc ad mac when most pc's are on average hundreds of dollars less.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 16, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> Why do I need vista ultimate? I guess if I wanted to go over 3.5 GB of memory Then yeah vista ultimate would be nice. And if I was in the market for a new laptop for say 7-800$ (5-400$ less than a mac) I can get one with Vista Ultimate 64 bit. I'm not saying apple are bad computers, what I'm saying is to compare the quality difference bewteen pc ad mac when most pc's are on average hundreds of dollars less.



 No. Get your 6 year old laptop and put a the ultimate version of vista on it. See how it works?


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 16, 2008)

Good point, but this thread isn't about how bloated Vista is. I have never said or will say the os x 10 leopard isn't better than vista. I have played around on it on my buddy macbook and I like it but I would have a hard time paying 1200$ for what I use a pc for.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 16, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> Good point, but this thread isn't about how bloated Vista is. I have never said or will say the os x 10 leopard isn't better than vista. I have played around on it on my buddy macbook and I like it but I would have a hard time paying 1200$ for what I use a pc for.



But the eariler post I mentioned just said If you need something that will last 6 years and will upgrade all OS'es then go mac


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 16, 2008)

Who really cares about a 6-8 year old computer? If they want to be running new apps and os's on 8 year old computers they know nothing about computers. Any 6 year old computer is trash by today's standards that has not been upgraded, to get a decent graphics card / ram / hdd / cpu in an old mac laptop would be pretty expensive.


----------



## gamerman4 (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread is pretty useless. It doesn't matter who makes it, or what OS it has. Any computer can pretty much do anything any other computer can and do it within roughly the same price.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 16, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> Who really cares about a 6-8 year old computer? If they want to be running new apps and os's on 8 year old computers they know nothing about computers. Any 6 year old computer is trash by today's standards that has not been upgraded, to get a decent graphics card / ram / hdd / cpu in an old mac laptop would be pretty expensive.



This coming from someone who buys an Alienware laptop?


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 16, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> This coming from someone who buys an Alienware laptop?



lmfao QED


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 16, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> This coming from someone who buys an Alienware laptop?



So now you're discriminating against me? Kill bill owned an Alienware Area-51 M9750 laptop, why is it so big a deal if you own an Alienware?


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 16, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> So now you're discriminating against me? Kill bill owned an Alienware Area-51 M9750 laptop, why is it so big a deal if you own an Alienware?



Discriminating?  No, I am saying the melting pot is calling the kettle black when you try to say Macs are over priced.   Alienware are also over priced, and they are pieces of junk IMO and a waste of money.   Of course that is MY opinion.

I could care less what Kill Bill has either.  I don't think a 12 year old needs a Macbook Pro, but that is also just my opinion.


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 16, 2008)

Alienware's are not as overpriced as Macs, as you are paying for the build quality, paint jobs, and leds.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 16, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> So now you're discriminating against me? Kill bill owned an Alienware Area-51 M9750 laptop, why is it so big a deal if you own an Alienware?


Yea I had it for 2 weeks then realized the 7950GTX Blew me out of the water.


tlarkin said:


> Discriminating?  No, I am saying the melting pot is calling the kettle black when you try to say Macs are over priced.   Alienware are also over priced, and they are pieces of junk IMO and a waste of money.   Of course that is MY opinion.
> 
> I could care less what Kill Bill has either.  I don't think a 12 year old needs a Macbook Pro, but that is also just my opinion.


I totally respect your opinion but I do play video games as it is indeed the 21st century and mac has both power + portability

For Sir Travis D
I respect your opinion too. The 2 weeks I had that alienware was awesome. But when I purchased it they never had a smart bay and I knew it needed a battery and the 7950GTX was just too powerful hungry.


----------



## tlarkin (Dec 16, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> Alienware's are not as overpriced as Macs, as you are paying for the build quality, paint jobs, and leds.



Talk about pointless features, paint job and LEDs.....

Whatever dude, you hate Macs because they are over priced but Alienware, that is a good investment


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 16, 2008)

OOPS! Wrong post sorry


----------



## Sir Travis D (Dec 16, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Talk about pointless features, paint job and LEDs.....
> 
> Whatever dude, you hate Macs because they are over priced but Alienware, that is a good investment



Pointless? I use them all every day. I save electricity and save the environment by using my LED's only sometimes, and not my light. Without the glossy paint, the matte would scratch off, and I can see my reflection in it, to see if I have something on my face or smth.


----------



## Kill Bill (Dec 16, 2008)

Sir Travis D said:


> Pointless? I use them all every day. I save electricity and save the environment by using my LED's only sometimes, and not my light. Without the glossy paint, the matte would scratch off, and I can see my reflection in it, to see if I have something on my face or smth.



Pulls out a titanium shield oops excuse the irony but can't you use the webcam LOL. Although the Alienware sometimes looks slick depending on my appetite


----------



## DMGrier (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys this thing has gotten way out of purportion. PC are better for the price and if vista is to bloated for your liking then go linux. Simple answer. And if you like apple and what a apple can do then buy a mac, its a question of how much you are willing to spend.


----------



## gamerman4 (Dec 17, 2008)

DMGrier said:


> Guys this thing has gotten way out of purportion. PC are better for the price and if vista is to bloated for your liking then go linux. Simple answer. And if you like apple and what a apple can do then buy a mac, its a question of how much you are willing to spend.



That wouldn't be totally correct either.
PCs are usually _faster_ for the price mainly because features such as bluetooth, webcams, and long-life batteries are skimped on in order to add faster CPUs and more RAM.


----------

